# Strain For My Intense Nausea And Stomach Pain



## Buggins (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm looking for some recommendations for a couple strains to grow that will help with my extreme nausea and stomach pain.

I was hoping that those with personal experience with stomach problems can tell me the strains that gave them the best relief with nausea and stomach pain. Not just "I heard that such and such works good" - I need a definitive "I've used this, and this works" experience.

I've searched around a lot, but all I seem to find is those generic lists of what strains treat what - but like I said, I am really looking for input from people who have successfully treated these symptoms and not just a generalized list.

I need something that will kill the intense stomach pain I experience, and that will eliminate nausea. I am also looking for something that will give me extreme munchies so I can and gain back my weight (lost 60 lbs in 6 months).

I have my card and am ready to grow my own as there are no cc's around here. 

Please recommend a good daytime strain that I can use to medicate during the day and still stay focused and productive for work, and one for evening when I need to be put to sleep.

Thanks for your help, I really appreciate it. 

The prescription drugs just aren't helping anymore and I'm hoping someone here can help me.


----------



## Alabaster Jones (Feb 24, 2011)

I've got similar problems. Luckily what works best for me is good ol' commercial Mexican. It's cheap and you don't really have to smoke enough to get high to get relief. About 3-4 hits does the trick for me. 

If your provider has quality shake at nice price,that may be a better alternative? I'd lower the dosage until I knew the strength of the product,though.


----------



## Buggins (Feb 24, 2011)

I have my card to grow for myself - I don't trust dealers.

I am looking to order some seeds from attitude, so if there are any common strains that would be especially helpful, I would be excited to hear about them.


----------



## Biologically Incorrect (Feb 27, 2011)

I found this interesting list not too long ago because I had the same question. It was written by patients for patients. Hope it helps 

(Afghanica) Nausea, pain
(Afghanie x Haze) PMS
(AK-47) Pain, nausea, depression, insomnia, headache
(Alien Train Wreck) Asthma
(Apollo 13) Back pain
(Auntie Em) Crohn&#8217;s Disease, MS
(Aurora B) Nausea, joint pain, arthritis
(Berry-Bolt) Insomnia, joint pain
(Big Bang) Used to sedate and relieve stress & anxiety amongst sufferers of severe anxiety,etc.
(Big Kahuna) Herniated disc pain, arthritis
(Black on Blue Widow) HIV, back pain
(Black Vietnamese) Nausea, muscle spasms, pain
(Blue Fruit) Crohn&#8217;s Disease, muscle spasms
(Blue Moonshine) Anxiety, depression, insomnia
(Blue Satellite x Jack Herer) Depression, nausea
(Blue Satellite) Pain, nausea, insomnia, anxiety, muscle tension
(Blueberry) Nausea, insomnia, pain
(Bog Sour Bubble) Pain, anxiety
(Bonzo Bud) Body pain, migraine
(Budacolumbia) Nausea
(Burmaberry) Migraine, depression
(Burmese kush) Anxiety, depression
(C99 x Great White Shark) Anxiety
(Cali-O) Nausea
(Catalyst) PMS
(Cinderella 99) Nausea
(CIT) Pain, nausea, insomnia
(Citral) Insomnia
(Cripple Creek) Ankylosing Spondilitis, Hepatitis C, Degenerative Disc Disease, IBS, Interstitial Cystitis, Chronic Rotator Cuff Disease
(Deep Chunk) Joint pain, insomnia
(Dynamite) Asthma, Crohn&#8217;s Disease, Hepatitis C
(NYC Sour Diesel) Edema, epilepsy, fibromyalgia, radiculopathy
(El Nino) Nausea, insomnia
(Fieldale Haze) Anxiety, back pain
(Fig Widow) Back pain, psychosis
(Firecracker) Anxiety, depression, nausea
(G13 x HP) Nausea, joint pain, insomnia
(G-13) Depression, pain, ADD, ADHD
(Grapefruit) Arthritis, Hepatitis C, pain, nausea
(Green Queen) Epilepsy, neck/spine pain
(Green Spirit x Timewarp x Herijuana) RLS, insomnia, migraine, joint pain
(Green Spirit) Nausea, headache, body pain
(Herijuana x Trainwreck) Diabetic neuropathy, joint pain, insomnia, MS
(Herijuana) Pain, nausea, insomnia
(Ice Princess x Bubblegum) Migraine
(Jack Herer) Anxiety, fibromyalgia
(Juicy Fruit) Insomnia, joint pain, anxiety
(Kali Mist) Nausea, depression
(Kal-X) Body pain
(Killer Queen) Depression, back pain
(Krinkle x Kush x Freezeland) MS muscle spasms
(Leda Uno) Insomnia
(Legends Ultimate Indica x Herijuana) Muscle spasms, pain
(Legends Ultimate Indica) Insomnia, IBS
(Lemon Chemo) Insomnia, back pain, migraine
(Lemon Haze) RLS, chronic fatigue
(Lifesaver) Nausea, headache, pain, insomnia
(Lollipop) Cachexia, degenerative bone/disc disease, edema, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, migraine, MS, nausea, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder
(Lowryder) Nausea, pain, headache
(LSD) Nausea, anxiety, depression, headache
(M-39) Depression
(Magic Crystal) Migraine, PMS, depression, SADS, mania, nausea
(Mango x Northern Lights # 5) Pain, nausea, insomnia, anxiety
(Mango) Back pain, nausea
(Masterkush) Nausea
(Medicine Woman) Diabetic neuropathy, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, Hepatitis C, muscle spasms, nausea, radiculopathy
(Misty) Hepatitis C, back pain, insomnia, nausea
(Motarebel Oguana Kush) Nerve Pain, muscle spasms, back pain, headache, insomnia
(Mountainberry) Insomnia, migraine, pain
(Northern Lights # 1) Arthritis
(Northern Lights # 2) Nausea, insomnia
(Northern Lights x Jamaican) Arthritis
(Northern Lights x Cinderella 99) Depression
(Northern Lights x Shiva) Body pain, back pain, toothache
(Northern Lights) Anxiety, radiculopathy, insomnia
(Northernberry) Pain
(Oregon 90) Insomnia, joint pain, RLS, pain, nausea
(Original Mystic) Epilepsy
(OG kush purple)
(Phaght Betty) Cachexia, degenerative bone/disc disease, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder
(Queen Bee) Neck/spine pain
(Sensi Star) Migraine
(Shiskaberry x Dutch Treat) Migraine, anxiety, insomnia, nausea
(Shiskaberry x Hash Plant) Anxiety, nausea
(Skunk # 1) Nausea
(Snow White) PMS
(Sour cream) Insomnia, joint pain, nausea
(Stardust 13) Pain, nausea, insomnia
(Strawberry Cough) Back pain, depression
(Super Impact x AK-47) Pain, insomnia
(Super Impact) Nausea, insomnia, muscle pain, depression, anxiety, SADS, mania
(Super Silver Haze) Nausea, depression
(Super Thai) Depression
(Sweet Blu) Degenerative bone/disc disease, diabetic neuropathy, edema, fibromyalgia, muscle spasms, nausea, neck/spine pain
(Sweet Tooth # 3) Depression
(Trainwreck x Herijuana) Nausea
(Trainwreck) Anxiety, arthritis, diabetic neuropathy, depression
(TW x LUI) Arthritis, nausea
(TX) Arthritis, asthma, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, MS
(Ultra Green) Insomnia
(Wakeford) Anxiety, nausea, insomnia
(White Rhino) Body pain, back pain, joint pain, insomnia
(White Russian) Pain, nausea
(White Widow x Big Bud) Depression
(White Widow) Cachexia, Hepatitis C, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder


----------



## Buggins (Feb 27, 2011)

I've seen this before too, but it's far too general. I'm looking for more personal experiences, as there are strains on this list that say they help nausea, but in many cases can actually make it worse from what I've heard.

I'm hoping for people to respond who have my symptoms, and have certain strains that have really helped them personally.

Thanks for your input however, I appreciate you taking the time to post this.


----------



## Jevon (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for sharing his comments. It was helpful to me too. 
I'm just a newbie and where's the intro thread for my introduction?
regards


----------



## Jevon (Jan 14, 2012)

Jevon said:


> Thanks everyone for sharing his comments. It was helpful to me too.
> I'm just a newbie and where's the intro thread for my introduction?
> regards


Clarkston Workout


----------



## Cory Alice (Oct 18, 2012)

Well, 
what is helpful in it?? lolzz
"*

The prescription drugs just aren't helping anymore and I'm hoping someone here can help me.​


*what sort of drugs were prescribed??Mont albert personal trainer


----------



## Amateur.Grower (Oct 18, 2012)

I would try a couple different indica dominant hybrids. Being in the great white north that might not be too easy. But I find that in the descriptions on some strains you will find some details, such as this strain is good for pain, nausea, etc. As I type this I think about a strain I heard of recently. This site has some good strain descriptions, check it out.

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Cereal_Killer/Cabin_Fever_Seed_Breeders/


----------



## Cory Alice (Oct 20, 2012)

Biologically Incorrect said:


> I found this interesting list not too long ago because I had the same question. It was written by patients for patients. Hope it helps
> 
> (Afghanica) Nausea, pain
> (Afghanie x Haze) PMS
> ...


very nice, but what are the prerequisites to understand the them what is stated. lolzz
I'm not kidding but it seems to be impressive. keep it up.
Mont albert personal trainer


----------



## Amateur.Grower (Oct 21, 2012)

Tested my link, and couldn't find some of the strains listed. Here is another strain list. http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/afghanica.html


----------

